# Oak Island Money Pit



## mac1 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

It is facinating isn't it. Watching it live was something, there aren't enough interesting live documentaries anymore, live now unfortunately means reality TV - Yuk!!

Brian - Have you ever heard of the Oak Island Money Pit? If not, I think it is a topic that might really interest you. I have to go for now, but I will cheack back in a while and try and find some information on it to post here, its pretty facinating stuff.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*







Try This Link

The Story Of Oak Island


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

Yes - I remember reading about this many years ago, and found the link an interesting read. I always wondered whether it had become a self-perpetuating legend, though - but the idea of it being a serious treasure deposit point is not necessarily unlikely. 

What has surprised me most is that no real work appears to have been done recently - I would imagine it shouldn't be too hard to get a modern team uncover something. I figure maybe the legend is worth a lot by itself, though, find or no find!

Love to see a program on it though - would like to see for myself some of the claims substantiated - such as the camera footage in the last expedition.

Thanks for that, anyway!


----------



## mac1 (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

In about 1997 there were a few guys trying to raise the funds to go on an expedition in 2000. I dont know what ever came of that. I can assume from the lack of data that either they were not allowed to excavate (A gentleman who now owns half of Oak Island has cordoned it off to visitors), or they did not raise substancial funds. Shame really. One modern theorey about the "Money Pit" is that is actually a weapons cache, put their by 15th or 16th century pirates. I do not buy into this theorey in any way, it simply doesn't make sense. Why would pirates build a practically impenetrable underground weapons cache to store cannonballs. The whole theorey is based on the discovery of a solitary cannonball found in the pit. Surely it would make far more sense to say that it was built by pirates who hid their "loot" down there, and whilst building the defense mechanisms, the cannonball fell in and they did not, or perhaps could not retrieve it. Which still begs a few questions

(a) If pirates built the pit, how did they do it? The architectural knowledge it would have taken to build the two flood tunnels alone is far more than any pirate would have had.

(b) Why would they leave that engraved tablet down there? If of course its not a hoax.

(c) Why would they go to this much trouble to bury something they would clearly never be able to reclaim? Does the pit contain an artifact of sucg grandious importance, that the finder felt it should stay hidden forever? Or perhaps the builders felt that whatever is down their is cursed.

Perhaps your right, maybe it is just a self-perpetuating legend, but it always come back to one thing - why the hell is it there? It makes me think - "There must be something important or valuable down there, even if it isn't treasure or money. Surely someone with the fund wants to find out what." Maybe one day I will somehow aquire vast amounts of money and go there myself. I'd love to be the one to discover what's down there. Oh well, a guy can dream eh!

Btw - If anyone heres of any expeditions to Oak Island, or to remove that stone block in Khufu's pyramid, please post the link and/or some info. I am especially anxious to see what they find in the pyramid. I won't be holding my breath though.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

(a) Not at all. A lot of piracy across the Atlantic was in fact committed by high-ranking military, and other such persons, working to attack the national interests of enemy countries. This was certainly true after Columbus and well into the Elizabethan Age. Official action could not be excused, but there was plenty of unofficial attempts at sabotage. If the place is well-constructed then it's all probably English. 

(b) I would personally suspect the tablet wouldn't be a language at all, but a mere coding system, possibly developed by the group. In which case, if true, a PC running decryption software should be able to break it pretty easily. Otherwise...it's a hoax.

(c) I guess that's the mystery. The lengths sound extraordinary, but I really do suspect exaggeration. If not then there's a definite prize there - probably someone's caseload of Scotch or something. ;0


----------



## Survivor (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

I would tend to exclude a hoax as an explanation, given the amount of evidence.  Besides, if the tablet wasn't intended to be decipherable without a key, then it could easily be made impossible to decipher without the key.  It may be a marker, perhaps one of several, meant for persons that would be using a record of the original builders.

The theory that it was some type of military installation is fairly plausible, but also insufficient of itself.  Assuming for the moment that the original builders knew how to circumvent the boobytraps that let sea water into the shaft when it was excavated, they seemed to have used the various levels of the pit for several different purposes.  They might have lost access to the bottom-most levels themselves well prior to actually sealing the pit and leaving it behind.

Whatever they buried there, I suspect there must have been more to it than money.  But people do strange things.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

could the code really be made uncrackable with the key? After all, it has to be based on some logical process. Surely enough computing power and time given to it?


----------



## Survivor (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re:Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

Take the binary representation for "This is a code that cannot be broken without a key."  Use logical bitwise XOR to combine it with a random bit pattern, which produces a string of bytes equal in length to the original code.

If you don't have at least part of the random bit pattern, it is impossible, even in theory, to decipher the code.

Of course, if you use the _same random bit pattern several times, then eventually it becomes possible to limit the number of bit patterns that would produce sensible messages for all the messages being cracked, and you can eventually crack the code...unless the signal information is first compressed to a nonredundent form before being encrypted.  Since all information signals we currently know how to produce contain some redundency, this is not currenly possible (with a truly non redundent signal, a change in any bit will produce a completely different but still sensible message)._


----------



## Oaky (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

Oak Island is still a mystery  

After 210 years of treasure hunting, this may be a record.

As the consulting archaeologist for the company that own the land and holds a treasure trove licence, feel free to ask me questions on the subject.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*

Hi Oaky, and welcome to the chronicles network. 

Okay, then - as a question, do you sincerely believe that Oak Island has any significant archaeological artifacts present within the fabled "money pit" - or do you see the primary archaeological value as one of deconstructing a myth?

Oh - and I'll split this topic away from the Egyptian town thread, to make room for one specifically for discussion of Oak Island.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 15, 2005)

If it's a pirate treasure, so why won't we remember Edgar Poe's story "Gold beetle" where famous Captain Kidd encoded the explanations of where he had hid his treasure with the strange characters. Isn't that the case?


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered*



I said:


> Hi Oaky, and welcome to the chronicles network.
> 
> Okay, then - as a question, do you sincerely believe that Oak Island has any significant archaeological artifacts present within the fabled "money pit" - or do you see the primary archaeological value as one of deconstructing a myth?
> 
> Oh - and I'll split this topic away from the Egyptian town thread, to make room for one specifically for discussion of Oak Island.


******************************************************

According to a recent book on Oak Island,  the "Money Pit," was designed by  
Leonardo Da Vinci...Within the pit is the treasure of the Templars which they had to deposit there in order to prevent the treasure from being stolen by the French King at the time...This king was the one who put to death the leader of the Templars: Jacques de Molay, as well as almost the entire rank and file of its members...The Templars who escaped made their way to Scotland with the treasure and later to Oak Island where they buried it there.

If you want the name of the book where this is explained, it is called: "The Lost Treasure of the Knights Templar, by Steven Sora.


----------

